# Cholla explosion



## Nubsnstubs (Apr 16, 2019)

I was so proud of this piece. I knew it would be finished. I'm only about 2 maybe 3 more passes before stopping. Earlier, I got a catch with a Sorby 1 1/2" round nosed scraper pulling the tool out of the form. I glued it up, and decided to cut 1 1/4" off the broken rim. things were going pretty good up until (click on the link)




 . 
Pardon the language, but it happens.

Here is before it exploded. You can see the results at the end of the video.

Here is another picture of the top half of the Cholla trunk after it was cut. That's my next project.



I'm hoping my luck is better on this one............... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 16, 2019)

Oh that sucks! You can see the finish line then the ground opens up in front of ya. 











Suck it up buttercup! Chuck another up and git after it!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## jasonb (Apr 16, 2019)

Oh wow, that was looking good.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Apr 16, 2019)

What happened to cause the initial breaks was the Sorby round nose scraper. When they make them, the grind the tang on each side leaving a pretty sharp corner where the grind meets the full width. As I was backing the tool out of the piece, I caught that sharp corner, and broke off a couple small pieces of the rim. It also caused a couple cracks, possibly 3 of them. I only saw two, and that was all I glued. When I started removing the broken rim, I heard this warning in my right ear saying, "Don't do it that way. Cut it on the bandsaw". I looked around, saw no one, and went ahead on the lathe. What I learned about 17 seconds later is to listen to those voices you think you hear. 

I immediately took my Sorby tool to the grinder and relieved those sharp corners. .............. Jerry (in Tucason

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 16, 2019)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Apr 16, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Oh that sucks! You can see the finish line then the ground opens up in front of ya.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sure glad you didn't call me "Cupcake". That would be fightin words. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Apr 16, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> View attachment 164591


That's way too cool, Rocky. I love the armored tail.... ......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 16, 2019)

The rest of the NubsandStubs shop critters!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Apr 16, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> The rest of the NubsandStubs shop critters!
> 
> View attachment 164603 View attachment 164604


Methinks you've had too many bee stings, Buddy........ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 17, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> You can see the results at the end of the video.



Ouch.

I've never had success when I tried to cut down the rim of a bowl, think it's because the form flexes and no matter how carefully you present the tool, there will be a catch.


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 17, 2019)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Apr 17, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> View attachment 164610


From a Cupcake to a Buttercup. You might be opening this up to discussion that neither one of us probably wants, CupCake. You know how quickly some of these threads can start degrading. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 17, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> From a Cupcake to a Buttercup. You might be opening this up to discussion that neither one of us probably wants, CupCake. You know how quickly some of these threads can start degrading. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)



Give him both barrels Jerry. He's been around long enough to buy cards in this game.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 17, 2019)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## Crocy in Aus. (Apr 17, 2019)

Jerry, not telling you how to skin a cat, but that tool you are using, the same one you gave me, puts a lot of stress on the wood. I would have used a temporary plug and live centre in the hollow form to absorb some of the forces. It's a shame you lost that piece.
Rgds,
Crocy.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 17, 2019)

WOW that dude exploded!!!


----------



## William Tanner (Apr 17, 2019)

About the same thing occurred to me a couple of weeks ago when I tried to fix a booboo on a hollowform. Was trying to keep that quiet...until now. Wish I had brought up the tail stock as mentioned. Shuckens. So I turned another.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Apr 18, 2019)

William Tanner said:


> About the same thing occurred to me a couple of weeks ago when I tried to fix a booboo on a hollowform. Was trying to keep that quiet...until now. Wish I had brought up the tail stock as mentioned. Shuckens. So I turned another.





Crocy in Aus. said:


> Jerry, not telling you how to skin a cat, but that tool you are using, the same one you gave me, puts a lot of stress on the wood. I would have used a temporary plug and live centre in the hollow form to absorb some of the forces. It's a shame you lost that piece.
> Rgds,
> Crocy.



Richard, so you're the culprit that got my prototype bead tool? Is that the tool you're talking about? If it is, when I make that bead detail is when the form is in the roughing stage where the wall thickness is still over 3/4" thick or more. After the detail is done, there is no revisiting it. This tool I'm using in the video is a 1/2" skew to remove the detail as it had a couple broken places on it caused by my bad tool extraction. 

Folks, this particular piece actually had at least a 90% bottom on it before I started. After I turned the tenon, I took it off the lathe, and filled the bottom void with Cholla dust. I did everything I could to keep the tenon clean. There was no dimple on it to aid in remounting and cleaning the tenon to "perfection". So, I did what I could, and turned it as best as I could. I then turned it around and hogged out the innards. Got down near the bottom, and had to do some more filling as I had opened up a couple more voids. Note. I always reverse turn all hollow forms I do. 

The piece had to come off the lathe again to get the dust and glue into the bottom of the piece. Gotter done and remounted. I could only get it close to center, but was well within tolerable limits. All that was left to do inside the piece was to clean up the glue and dust. For that, I used the Sorby large round nose scraper with the tool rest inside the piece. As I was extracting the scraper, I caught the last 1/4" of the rim with the bottom left edge of the tool. If any of you own one, you know it's almost as sharp as the nose. 

That little action cracked and broke off a couple pieces. I thought I could repair it, but probably missed one crack. You saw the results..

I took it to my club to show not for anything other than how I butchered a beautiful large piece of Cholla.?? It just so happened that Lynn Yamaguchi? was there to demo how to set up at art shows and places to sell stuff. She looked at it and told me to finish gluing it and complete it. The wall thickness is 3/16". At the curve at the bottom, it's 1/4". It's pretty thin already, but I'm an adventurous type person and always up for a challenge............Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Apr 18, 2019)

William Tanner said:


> About the same thing occurred to me a couple of weeks ago when I tried to fix a booboo on a hollowform. Was trying to keep that quiet...until now. Wish I had brought up the tail stock as mentioned. Shuckens. So I turned another.


William, we all learn by our mistakes. But, when we reach a certain age, our minds are so full of stuff, we can't input any more knowledge. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## larry C (Apr 20, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> I was so proud of this piece. I knew it would be finished. I'm only about 2 maybe 3 more passes before stopping. Earlier, I got a catch with a Sorby 1 1/2" round nosed scraper pulling the tool out of the form. I glued it up, and decided to cut 1 1/4" off the broken rim. things were going pretty good up until (click on the link)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Damn., I hate it when that happens.......your choice of language, was a LOT better than I would have used! As long as you can walk away, with all fingers and other parts, there's 
always another project......

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Apr 20, 2019)

larry C said:


> Damn., I hate it when that happens.......your choice of language, was a LOT better than I would have .....



Larry, your smilee says it all. That's exactly what I did. My day was done. I don't get too upset these days at stuff like that. It's the stuff you can't find, and the video is just started and you can't find something. That's where the choice of language sets the bar for my intelligence. Very low IQ, Low IQ.. << That remind you guys of anyone in particular?? I don't need a name, just an acknowledgement..... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## larry C (Apr 20, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Larry, your smilee says it all. That's exactly what I did. My day was done. I don't get too upset these days at stuff like that. It's the stuff you can't find, and the video is just started and you can't find something. That's where the choice of language sets the bar for my intelligence. Very low IQ, Low IQ.. << That remind you guys of anyone in particular?? I don't need a name, just an acknowledgement..... Jerry (in Tucson)




Hang in there, life is simply full of these bat guana storms, us old geezers deal with them as they come.....have a good day, my friend!


----------

